# Simple Dual Battery Setup?



## jeremy85 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a yard truck that never sees the road and want to hook up a second battery.
Can I just put another one next to the original and wire them in parallel?
Do I need a fuse in there somewhere or can I do without?
I don't want switches and all that, just something simple and cheap.
Thank ahead of time!!


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Yes you can do that ideally the batteries should be identical size and age. I would add another ground and charge wire off the 2nd battery but it probably isn't necessary.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Not necessary at all to add another ground or charge- factory batteries are dual grounded but positives are only to each other - my Pass batt is only connected to the left batt - factory install.

Batts should be as close to identical in size, type, and age as possible to avoid issues- a bad battery will drain a good one and in turn a good one will cover the symptoms of a bad one making for other issues or trouble diagnosing.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

the batteries should be identical, it is a good idea to ground both batteries to the motor,and increasing the wire size off the output of the alternator would be a good idea.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

If your going to go through the expense of getting the exact same duplicate battery (age, size, make, model, etc.) then why not just upgrade to a better battery.

http://www.odysseyfactory.com/
Odyssey Batteries are some of the best Drycell batteries on the market. And with the fact these batteries are now licensed for retail under different brands (Stinger Audio, Die Hard Platinum, etc: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_02850065000P) they are much cheaper then they use to be.

The only thing I would do is upgrade the ground (block to battery and battery to chassis) and alternator to battery cable to 2ga wire. Easily one of the quickest ways to get your battery to recharge.

Besides in dual battery setups, if one battery is bad its a 8!+CH to figure out which one as they usually drain and kill the other.


----------



## jeremy85 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet, thanks for the advice guys!!


----------



## Goldendog (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a 95 2500 with the 360. I want to do a dual battery setup also. I looked in the junkyard and not finding a battery tray for the other side of the truck. Does anyone know where I can find one and also the best way to hook up? There is no room to put it side by side so I'm going to have to run to the passenger side of the truck. I also wanted to upgrade the alternator. Besides running the plow I have a tailgate sander that will be running off of it. 

Parts are a bit difficult to find up here so any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Use a battery tray from a donnor truck RHS and move it to the LHS of the truck. You might have to drill some holes to mount it to the inner fender. A very easy install. If you get confused look at any diesel Dodge to get a better understanding of the wiring ....


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

*Isolator*

Hey Jeremy, last year i put in a dual battery setup in my 2004 ram. I would highly recommend using a battery isolator between the alternator and second battery. It only allows current to flow in one direction, towards the battery. This way one battery cant drain the other, plus you get stable current flow. You can pick one up at pep boys for about 75 bucks.


----------



## PeterD (Jan 13, 2010)

nicksgarage;1330411 said:


> Hey Jeremy, last year i put in a dual battery setup in my 2004 ram. ...


When you did that where did you mount the second battery? The right (pass) side has the air filter box, no mounting there isn't an option. I was looking today at the space between the bumper and the radiator support.


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

There really isn't much room between the bumper and radiator support, but it can be done. I tried that first, but you could see it between the bumper and grill (look kinda sloppy). Instead, I laid down some 1-1/4 x 1-1/4 angle steel right on top of my plow mount under the radiator support. Then i bolted an enclosed battery tray on it, and slapped the battery in it. No matter where you put in in the front of your truck, its gonna get covered in salt, so i recommend using an enclosed tray.

http://s1113.photobucket.com/albums/k509/nicksgarage/dual battery/


----------



## PeterD (Jan 13, 2010)

Great, that was basically what I had in mind actually. I wasn't clear about the exact location, but your images are great. I've an Optima that I'll probably use for the second battery, at least for a while. Thanks for the pictures, they were most helpful.


----------

